# Finches in the feeder after the thaw yesterday



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Gold....


























Chickadee and house finch....









I think the sparrow was a little pissed (from before the thaw).....


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Good stuff Dennis !


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks Don. When I sent that one S40 that you built for me to Charles, I sent along another S40, in case the camera was bad. It wasn't, so I had him build me a micro with that one.










I’ve been playing with that one lately and it seems to do a good job, just need to find the right sensitivity setting for winter. Those and these were with that, just need more snow and sunshine for better winter bird feeder pics.


































Merry X-mas and Happy New Year to you and yours!


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

I don't know WHAT has happened around here. The last 3 days the only birds are a pair of male/female downey's and a couple sparrows. No jays, cardinals, junkos, chickadees etc. None!
That has never happened here in 13 yrs.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

The shots look awesome to me Dennis, especially for an inexpensive camera which in my opinion has always been far too under-rated.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

ebijack said:


> I don't know WHAT has happened around here. The last 3 days the only birds are a pair of male/female downey's and a couple sparrows. No jays, cardinals, junkos, chickadees etc. None!
> That has never happened here in 13 yrs.


You may have an aerial predator hanging around. Yesterday I noticed a small hawk/falcon perched nearby and nothing showed up until it left. In the past the Doves seem to be the preferred target but everything changes at the feeder if it is somewhere nearby.


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

We do have quite a few predators. But that is normal around here.
Not even sparrows are showing up to decimate the feeders.
This is just one of many


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

don said:


> The shots look awesome to me Dennis, especially for an inexpensive camera which in my opinion has always been far too under-rated.


Well, I fired up the 'other one' today with the sunshine,even though it went from -9 to 11° today. It was hard to pick 5 out of 500 with the S600.....


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Gotta love it buddy, well done !


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

Well the flocks have returned in full force. 
I can only guess it was all the Consumers Energy trucks/crews replacing all the gas mains and house lines the past few weeks drove them away. Freakin yard is a MESS!


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Really spectacular!


cedarlkDJ said:


> Gold....
> 
> View attachment 286888
> 
> ...


lly spec


----------

